# Abandoned Accounts



## phoxxz (Mar 8, 2008)

I was curious about what FA does with apparently abandoned accounts.

Not just for a selfish reason (There's an account named LITHIUM that I'd KILL over) Theres no fav's, no comments or anything. Not even any comments given and whatnot.

I just wanted to know if FA had a system for dealing with unused accounts like these.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 9, 2008)

that's a good question, i might have left a few around too...

so i dunno but you can have mine =^_^= i g2g

Username: supercutefurri58
Password: lolnicetry


----------



## LimeyKat (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the idea of an account deletion for accounts who see no login activity after 12 months.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 9, 2008)

A lot of empty accounts are usually just people registering to see teh pr0nz.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 9, 2008)

Some people just make accounts to see the art, but don't have any interest in commenting or faving, or posting art of their own. I have a few accounts on different sites like this, and on a couple forums, even. Just because nothing is posted or faved, doesn't mean the account is unused.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm, what about accounts that haven't been logged in for 12 months. I wonder if they do an annual purging?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 9, 2008)

Probably not. As it is, the system is pretty pieced together, and probably has minimal ability to handle errors in case something that something else is linked to ceases to exist.


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 9, 2008)

LimeyKat said:
			
		

> I like the idea of an account deletion for accounts who see no login activity after 12 months.



I know right? It would probably help ALOT. If they dont have a system in place they should have a LAST LOGIN like DA does. It could probably free up alot of server space...And if an account like the one I came across has nothing of value - and looks basically abandoned they could like....purge it. Cos......I freaking want that account.


----------



## SFox (Mar 9, 2008)

Sometimes artists purge their accounts of all art/journals/etc. and leave for a while, but eventually come back. Account deletion for inactivity would cause problems for people that do this.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 9, 2008)

somberfox said:
			
		

> Sometimes artists purge their accounts of all art/journals/etc. and leave for a while, but eventually come back. Account deletion for inactivity would cause problems for people that do this.



Or it would make them think twice about leaving in a huff only to return later, to get attention for themselves.

I seem to recall something like this being brought up before, and an admin saying they have no way of actually removing accounts. I'm not sure, but that sounds right.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2008)

The only problem is, quite simply:  How would someone draw the line between "inactive" and "abandoned"?


----------



## LimeyKat (Mar 9, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> The only problem is, quite simply:  How would someone draw the line between "inactive" and "abandoned"?


Inactive *is* abandonment. Logging in to view and not contribute otherwise is still a form of activity.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

How about this: the admins e-mail the owners of said account and warn/remind/tell them about the inactivtiy of their and will delete it if not active in a certain amount of time.


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 11, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> How about this: the admins e-mail the owners of said account and warn/remind/tell them about the inactivtiy of their and will delete it if not active in a certain amount of time.



That I like. Its giving the users fair warning. Before purging. And honestly, if they end up letting it get deleted, they can always just make a new screen name.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 11, 2008)

I generally don't care about other people's accounts. No offense but how do you the user "decide" what is inactive? Just because the person leaves no comments, no watches? It could be they register the account *just* to view adult work but don't feel like commenting.


----------



## SFox (Mar 11, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Or it would make them think twice about leaving in a huff only to return later, to get attention for themselves.
> 
> I seem to recall something like this being brought up before, and an admin saying they have no way of actually removing accounts. I'm not sure, but that sounds right.



It doesn't always happen because of drama reasons, it often happens because of real life concerns. I've seen artists seemingly disappear off the internet totally for a while because they're after a certain kind of job and don't want to be linked to this kind of stuff when the employer checks them out.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2008)

somberfox said:
			
		

> I've seen artists seemingly disappear off the internet totally for a while because they're after a certain kind of job and don't want to be linked to this kind of stuff when the employer checks them out.



1. What kind of employer would be checking them out for a year, if that's what the cutoff limit would be?

2. You don't need to be posting art to be viewed as active. Just log in every once in a while.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 12, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> 2. You don't need to be posting art to be viewed as active.



Dyslexia's going to materialize the exact opposite of this. :?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with the whole 12 month idea, obviously with warnings given to the inactive account user incase they've forgotten about the site or have just been personally busy.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## November (Mar 16, 2008)

I registered an account a few years ago that really didn't identify who I was (it was some letters and numbers). Then last year, I wanted an account name reflective of my character, but someone had already registered it... except this person had 3 pageviews in 10 months. I sent a note that wasn't read in 15 months, and eventually persuaded an admin to change the idle account password.

I wonder if this can be handled on a case-by-case basis, since, like people mentioned above, it depends on the account.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 17, 2008)

I just thought about this. I'd like to own the account of "me" as it seems to own the copyright to a lot of art XD


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I just thought about this. I'd like to own the account of "me" as it seems to own the copyright to a lot of art XD



Ha!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2008)

Accounts that are unused for an extended period of time that NO activity at all (no postings, no comments) will be up for grabs on a case by case basis.

Accounts that are abandoned, but were established with watchers, submissions, comments and more *will not* be up for grabs. Ever. Not yours.


----------



## uncia (Mar 18, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Accounts that are unused for an extended period of time that NO activity at all (no postings, no comments) will be up for grabs on a case by case basis.
> 
> Accounts that are abandoned, but were established with watchers, submissions, comments and more *will not* be up for grabs. Ever. Not yours.


Sensible enough. Exception to the latter being staceyed/spoofed accounts.

(Still a few o/s issues on non-spoof carpetbagging & general alts related to this context, but nothing overly serious from what I've seen around the community).


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Sensible enough. Exception to the latter being staceyed/spoofed accounts.


Oh, let's just say I've 1-Up'd Stacey in ways she may wish I hadn't.


----------

